# Bringing Mexican Girlfriend to UK - Advice Needed.



## ScottyJC88 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello All,

My name is Scott and I have came across this forum due to some much needed advice and also the fact that I have lived in Mexico (when I am not working offshore) for 6 months. I currently work in the North Sea and travel to Mexico on my time off to live with my girlfriend in Mexico...which is proving to be extremely expensive and time consuming (the traveling part) 

My girlfriend currently works full time in Mexico and we have talked about her coming to visit and live with me. I got some advice from a legal team regarding this issue and they said the best option would be a student visa to study English which would give us 11 months to live together in the UK. 

All going well in the UK, once the 11 months is up we would be looking to either get married to stay in the UK or re-locate back to Mexico. Financially I can provide for me and my girlfriend and also I have my own house. 

That is the story so far, but what I cannot seem to find answers for is - Although a Mexican citizen can visit the UK for up to 6 months without a Visa, would there be a chance when she arrives that the UK border agency would turn her away? The plan would be (since she does not need a visa for the first 6 months) Get her to the UK with no Visa, and confirm to the UK Border Agency that I will be responsible for her whilst in the UK, and then when she is in the country apply for a student visa as she does want to perfect her English (its quite good at the moment but needs improvement) Does anybody have any experience with this kind of thing with a foreign partner? 

Many Thanks,

Scott.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ScottyJC88 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My name is Scott and I have came across this forum due to some much needed advice and also the fact that I have lived in Mexico (when I am not working offshore) for 6 months. I currently work in the North Sea and travel to Mexico on my time off to live with my girlfriend in Mexico...which is proving to be extremely expensive and time consuming (the traveling part)
> 
> ...


She cannot switch from a visitor to a student in-country and will have to return home first to apply for Tier 4 student visa. 

As for difficulty at UK border when arriving as visitor, she can mitigate any potential problems by carrying documentary proofs, such as letter from you underwriting her entire cost in UK. Enclose your bank statement and evidence of house ownership such as mortgage statement. She should also carry evidence of strong ties in Mexico, such as letter from employer, rental agreement or family responsibility. Plus return flight booking.


----------



## ScottyJC88 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi Joppa,

Thank you very much for your information all of the things you have mentioned we can do. As for the letter underwriting her entire cost in the UK, what does that entail? A breakdown of her expenses whilst she is in the UK? or simply a letter made by myself and signed by me accepting financial responsibility for her? 

As indicated by yourself regarding strong ties to Mexico I can imagine the more information the better for the border agency? Also, would a phone call from the Border Agency (to me) when she arrives at the airport suffice or do they usually need me to come and be interviewed regarding sponsorship for the 6 months? 

Apologies for all the questions however this seems to be the best source of information. 

Thanks again for your help. 

Scott.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ScottyJC88 said:


> Hi Joppa,
> 
> Thank you very much for your information all of the things you have mentioned we can do. As for the letter underwriting her entire cost in the UK, what does that entail? A breakdown of her expenses whilst she is in the UK? or simply a letter made by myself and signed by me accepting financial responsibility for her?


The latter. They will want to know if you can afford to maintain her, hence your bank statement. 



> As indicated by yourself regarding strong ties to Mexico I can imagine the more information the better for the border agency? Also, would a phone call from the Border Agency (to me) when she arrives at the airport suffice or do they usually need me to come and be interviewed regarding sponsorship for the 6 months?


Make sure you are contactable by mobile as you wait at the airport. But usually her case will be decided by the answers she gives to questions and any supporting documents she carries. Whether she gets stamped for 6 months is at their discretion. She must be honest in her replies. They will ask about the nature of your friendship such as how you first met, whether in relationship, any future plans. But she must say clearly she is only coming for a visit, that you are fully responsible for her upkeep, she isn't going to take a job and that she is returning home to apply for her student visa to study English, showing any ties in Mexico. Only show documents when they ask.


----------



## ScottyJC88 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for you help Joppa, hopefully things will go smoothly with no problems.

Scott.


----------



## ariannemich (Aug 19, 2013)

*help scott*

[Q hello scott

Im from mexico and my boyfriend is scottish but lives in london 
We have almost the same situation the things is that we want to live in london for 1 year and work hard then come back to mexico and settle down here I already started looking for the fiance visa but it seems that is so hard to get it I know that you have been in this process for a time but do you have any idea after your experience what is the best option at the end.
Honestly we are kinda of lost here 

I hope that u are ok by now with your girlfriend and living together alredy 
Thanks 


ScottyJC88 said:


> Hello All,
> U
> My name is Scott and I have came across this forum due to some much needed advice and also the fact that I have lived in Mexico (when I am not working offshore) for 6 months. I currently work in the North Sea and travel to Mexico on my time off to live with my girlfriend in Mexico...which is proving to be extremely expensive and time consuming (the traveling part)
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottyJC88 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi there, 

To be honest I am not sure about the fiancé visa yet we have not looked into it. At the moment my girlfriend is here on a 6 month visitor visa and she is living with me. She is due to go home later this year and then we are going to hopefully apply for a student visa so she can perfect her English. That will then give us a further 11 months in the UK and she will also be able to work for 20 hours a week I am led to believe. After that I think we will move back to Mexico together as my work allows me to live in a different country if I like, and for tax reasons I reckon it will be the best move. 

I am sorry I couldn't be of any help to you but if you are looking to live in the UK for 1 year and also work (I know 20 hours a week isn't a lot but its better than nothing) then I have been advised a student visa is the best road to take. Your best option would be to contact the UKBA or check out the website (I am sure you already have) and they will give you the right information on how to apply for a student/fiancé visa and how long it lasts etc. 

Thanks,

Scott.


----------



## Angelbub (May 3, 2013)

ScottyJC88 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> To be honest I am not sure about the fiancé visa yet we have not looked into it. At the moment my girlfriend is here on a 6 month visitor visa and she is living with me. She is due to go home later this year and then we are going to hopefully apply for a student visa so she can perfect her English. That will then give us a further 11 months in the UK and she will also be able to work for 20 hours a week I am led to believe. After that I think we will move back to Mexico together as my work allows me to live in a different country if I like, and for tax reasons I reckon it will be the best move.
> 
> ...


Thanks in advance for your time and help.


----------



## ScottyJC88 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello Angelbub,

Unfortunately I have no idea what happens at the embassy as my girlfriend arrived here with no visa, and got a 6 month stamp in her passport after answering a few questions at the border. We had all necessary documentation as you will see in previous posts and we didn't even need it! All she showed was her return ticket back to Mexico, answered why she was here, and if she had a job back in Mexico, after she answered those questions she was stamped for 6 months and allowed through, it was such a relief after reading some horror stories of people being turned away. 

Hope this helps for your trip to the UK. Any more questions just ask.

Thanks, 

Scott.


----------



## Angelbub (May 3, 2013)

Thank you Scott for taking your time to reply.

Im glad she got there without any hassle visa wise! I hope you guys are enjoying your time together there 

Thanks again.


----------

